# Exo terra Vivs.. NEW ONES...



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know when there going to be released in the uk, the small ones and the larger ones? thanls very much!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

The new screen terrariums im guessing you mean?


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

no, there was some massive exo terra vivs on display at the doncaster show along with some really quite small ones,


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

ian_lawton said:


> no, there was some massive exo terra vivs on display at the doncaster show along with some really quite small ones,


If you talking about the glass terrariums then all the ones at the show are already available with the smallest being 30cm x 30cm x 30cm and the largest being 3ft long 18 inches deep and either 18 inches or 2ft tall. And I bet it weighs a tonne.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

oakelm said:


> If you talking about the glass terrariums then all the ones at the show are already available with the smallest being 30cm x 30cm x 30cm and the largest being 3ft long 18 inches deep and either 18 inches or 2ft tall. And I bet it weighs a tonne.


They are going to release a smaller 8"X8"X12" viv.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

any idea when there been released? also i dont think the large ones that im on about are for sale in the uk yet


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Alon93 said:


> They are going to release a smaller 8"X8"X12" viv.



8"X8"X12" you sure?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubeykc said:


> 8"X8"X12" you sure?


Exo Terra Nano Glass Terrariums - Great For Smaller Reptiles, Frogs & Tarantulas : victory:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> 8"X8"X12" you sure?


yer i saw these at donny im after a couple for hatchling cresties  depending on the price obv


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Alon93 said:


> Exo Terra Nano Glass Terrariums - Great For Smaller Reptiles, Frogs & Tarantulas : victory:



There nice I want a couple now


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Alon93 said:


> They are going to release a smaller 8"X8"X12" viv.





Alon93 said:


> Exo Terra Nano Glass Terrariums - Great For Smaller Reptiles, Frogs & Tarantulas : victory:


:gasp: They are tiny! Shall have to have a closer look at them at the next Donny show, so small I must have missed them!


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

ian_lawton said:


> any idea when there been released? also i dont think the large ones that im on about are for sale in the uk yet


You mean the 3 ft wide 2 ft high 1.5ft deep ones?
They have been around for a while, i have one for my day gecks. Expensive and not worth the money really although they do make a nice display tank. They need a ton of heating because they have no insulation and keeping humidity stable is a pain. I'd swap it over for a good old wooden viv if i could be bothered to re plant a new viv again.









The nano ones look nice though, probably useless for most reptiles though unless you had a constant flow of hatchlings. I use the 30x30x45 for mine.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i spoke to the rep at the doncaster show, who assured me they would be released in september.

there will be extra high ones up to 3ft as well



daniel


----------

